
Best Programing Language - santimonti
What is the best programing language this days?
======
flavio81
Sadly, there hasn't been too much progress in the last 20 years -- the best
are still the Lisp variants (Common Lisp, Scheme, Racket, Clojure) and the ML
variants (Standard ML, OCaml, F#, Haskell).

You get ultimate flexibility and malleability with the former and elegant
correctness with the latter.

~~~
nice_byte
LMAO

~~~
voldacar

      (defun LMAO '())

------
hans1729
Eh, depends on what you want to build?

I'm pretty fond of scala and clojure (jvm duh) or elixir (erlang duh), but
that's preference at best

~~~
Confusedcius
I agree, don’t limit yourself to a language since sometimes there are certain
ones that fit the job. I started off with Java and love it, but haven’t used
it in a while since new job and project requires go.

------
simonblack
C.

Suitable all the way from embedded code in small devices to operating systems
for huge servers.

~~~
iamNumber4
Which all of above is the reason I like D Lang, as it is ABI compatible with
C/C++. So all existing libraries and code written in C can just be used but
also have the convenience of modern language design principles. Which unlike
the other modern languages like Rust, Go, .Net, etc... it is not corporate
owned and controlled. So being completely free and open source like C/C++, D
is continuing build on top of what came before, but also bringing in modern
languages safety for memory, types, as well as rtti (runtime type
introspection), and being multi paradigm allowing procedural, OOP, and
functional to all co-exist in the same code.

So that is why I think it is the best choice for my default language of
choice.

~~~
steveklabnik
Rust is not corporate controlled nor owned either.

~~~
fortran77
It's owned by Firefox and controlled by the Mozilla Foundation! That's why I
use C#. It's open.

~~~
steveklabnik
This is just plainly not true. Mozilla is one part of Rust's governance, but
is nowhere near a controlling stake. We deliberately designed it so that
control by a singular organization is impossible.

~~~
fortran77
First you say that it's not "corporate control" then you say that well, ok it
is a "part" of it's governance. You can't have your cake and eat it too.

~~~
steveklabnik
Participation is not control. Mozilla cannot make decisions about Rust’s
future. They can participate in the open process to make those decisions, but
we operate on consensus, and they’re a small minority of the stakeholders.

~~~
stompl
>Mozilla cannot make decisions about Rusts future.

Sure they can, just unofficially.

~~~
crimsonalucard
Rust is jesus and the holy spirit. A person who can't see this is an inferior
programmer 100%.

------
iamNumber4
D Lang is my default language

But it all depends on what. You should always use the right tool for the job.
Don’t kill the fly with a bazooka when a fly swatter is all you need.

~~~
non-entity
I remember looking at D some year ago, but don't remember much about it at
all. Has it made its way into any jobs?

------
hackerpacker
I lean towards the one with the best distribution model, what can reach the
largest audience without unnecessary layers, since the language particulars
aren't all that important except in endless bike shedding.

and that would be JS.

Unless you need to do something more interesting than a browser will allow.

------
derrick_jensen
I'm writing a backend in Rust right now, and its pretty nice. The ecosystem of
packages was the most important factor for me (as well as the ease of spinning
up a dev environment).

------
jlangemeier
Best for what? PostGreSQL is a great DB language, but you're probably not
trying to write machine learning algorithms in it.

~~~
hans1729
but.. _it 's all data!_ (check 'every clojure talk ever' if you don't get the
ref, it's hilarious)

------
fortran77
Elm

[https://elm-lang.org/](https://elm-lang.org/)

------
pwason
Red.

------
stompl
lisp or python obv

~~~
crimsonalucard
lisp and python isn't the greatest thing ever jesus I'm tired of inferior
programmers proclaiming that it is.

